# Schaltzugführung unterhalb des Tretlagers beim X-Control



## mawe (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Lapierreisten,

ich fahre ein Lapierre X-Control (310, Modelljahr 2011).

Letztens hat sich im Schaltzug unterhalb des Tretlages ein Ast verhakt und hat den Zug seitlich herausgezogen. Ich habe den Zug dann wieder heringezogen und habe auch keine Probleme mit dem Schalten.

Allerdings bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob die Führung des Zuges so in Ordnung ist, und ob eventuell eine Halterung/Führung fehlt.

Vielleicht kann mir ein anderer Besitzer eines X-Control dazu etwas sagen, oder eben ein Foto seiner Zugführung posten.

Bei mir sieht das jetzt so aus:









Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß,
martin!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Oktober 2013)

Schaut aus meiner Erinnerung gut aus so. Hauptsache, der Zug ist nicht zu kurz und es schaltet beim Durchfedern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mawe (10. Oktober 2013)

Hi Schwarzer Kater,



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Schaut aus meiner Erinnerung gut aus so. Hauptsache, der Zug ist nicht zu kurz und es schaltet beim Durchfedern.



Danke für die Info.

Beim Schalten habe ich keine Probleme. Ich hatte nur befürchtete, dass der Zug an den Kettenblättern schleifen könnte.

Gruß,
martin!


----------

